# Am I seeing things



## Danizzychar

Just done a test as I've been feeling a little off.. Pains on and off.. Sence of smell more than normal and sensitive nipples... I don't know when am due on as my cycles have been between 40 and 76 days since coming off the pill in September


----------



## Danizzychar

Top test was yesterday.. Bottom tonight


----------



## CC94

I see that and I usually don’t on here!


----------



## Danizzychar

CC94 said:


> I see that and I usually don’t on here!

I hope so... As we're waiting for oh sperm tests so we can start clomid.. Going to ask for bloods tomorrow


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## Danizzychar

I think am pregnant


----------



## WantingababyF

Yes looks like a BFP to me \\:D/


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

I see something on the last test. The first two look too old to trust. These types of tests really drove me crazy . I would get shadows like that and really thought I was pregnant but was not.

I definitely see a thick shadow but no color yet. Is there color in person?

Baby dust ❤️


----------



## Danizzychar

LoveIsAllINo said:


> I see something on the last test. The first two look too old to trust. These types of tests really drove me crazy . I would get shadows like that and really thought I was pregnant but was not.
> 
> I definitely see a thick shadow but no color yet. Is there color in person?
> 
> Baby dust ❤️

There is a very light pink shadow but it's darker than last night test and in the same place... I also have a ton of symptoms my boobs are on fire x


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Danizzychar said:


> There is a very light pink shadow but it's darker than last night test and in the same place... I also have a ton of symptoms my boobs are on fire x

Can you test with an FRER or something as sensitive as an FRER, it will probably be easier to read.


----------

